# Illuminated Vents Retrofit - Finally Done!



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

Well I got all the parts and finally finished wiring and installing my new backlit vents since I was very jealous of the 2012er's. I was a little worried about the extra chrome trim on the vents, but after seeing it looks really good. I was also afraid of the dash-to-door-chrome-trim-ratio, so the fanatic I am also went to painstaking length and several broken door clips (lucky had several extra clips) to replace the little black trim pieces on the door handles to the brushed chrome ones on the lux's. Perfect chrome harmony. Chrome-shui. Btw, they look pretty kick-a** at night, adds some much-needed red lighting to that plain dash.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Any pics with the lights on at night? Also, damn you 2012 people! I bought my 2011 Lux at the end of this past January not knowing that 2012s were coming in the following week. How much did this retrofit cost altogether?


----------



## gordonyz (Mar 9, 2011)

I got 2012 Lux why I don't see any light?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jbcc said:


> Well I got all the parts and finally finished wiring and installing my new backlit vents since I was very jealous of the 2012er's.


Was the wiring/harness already there in the dash or you had to add it?




gordonyz said:


> I got 2012 Lux why I don't see any light?


The knob to open & close the vent should be illuminated:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5234649-Illuminated-Vent-Wheels-on-2012-CC


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

No the wires were not there. I bought the connectors and repair wires and ran my own wiring harness (be sure to wrap the wires in cloth electrical tape so they don't rattle) through the dash and tied them in so they dim with the rest of the lights. Wasn't too hard, just a little time consuminng. It really does look better though.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jbcc said:


> No the wires were not there. I bought the connectors and repair wires and ran my own wiring harness (be sure to wrap the wires in cloth electrical tape so they don't rattle) through the dash and tied them in so they dim with the rest of the lights. Wasn't too hard, just a little time consuminng. It really does look better though.


Yeah I was staring at the dash of a '12 at the dealer contemplating if it was worth it or not actually

But since the wiring isn't there....nah. And especially for $250+
That's the cost of my new rear sway bar right there


----------



## bernsoh (Apr 28, 2011)

jbcc said:


> No the wires were not there. I bought the connectors and repair wires and ran my own wiring harness (be sure to wrap the wires in cloth electrical tape so they don't rattle) through the dash and tied them in so they dim with the rest of the lights. Wasn't too hard, just a little time consuminng. It really does look better though.


Great mods...:thumbup: that i been looking for. 
can i have the parts of the door handle ambient light mod?

thanks.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Great work... what did the parts run? no dyi?


----------



## bernsoh (Apr 28, 2011)

bernsoh said:


> Great mods...:thumbup: that i been looking for.
> can i have the parts of the door handle ambient light mod?
> 
> thanks.


Oops,....i meant "can i have the parts number for the door handle ambient light mod ?"....


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

What is the part numbers of the chrome trim rings for the door handles?


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

bernsoh said:


> Oops,....i meant "can i have the parts number for the door handle ambient light mod ?"....


Sorry. The door handle lighting is only a mod for the Euro Passat B6 which is what is pictured in the previous thread. Not available for the CC.


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

CC'ed said:


> What is the part numbers of the chrome trim rings for the door handles?


I will PM you later tonight with the part #'s. It was a little expensive and a pain to do the vents and all the trim rings on the door handles, but completely worth it to me since I am incredibly OCD. FYI - the door handle rings really do make a big difference in balancing out all the added chrome on the dash.


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)

Part numbers for the vents and where you tied into the electrical would be great! good job.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

All info in this post including part numbers and a How-To - LINK


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

FYI, you can get the 3 vents and connectors and wires from getvwparts.com (where I get all my parts) for around $230 shipped. It seems like a lot, but really does make a difference.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

jbcc said:


> FYI, you can get the 3 vents and connectors and wires from getvwparts.com (where I get all my parts) for around $230 shipped. It seems like a lot, but really does make a difference.


If only they weren't chrome... 


Sent using Tapatalk, so please excuse any spelling or grammatical errors.


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

JHolmes said:


> If only they weren't chrome...
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk, so please excuse any spelling or grammatical errors.


The chrome is not as bad as you think. It grows on you. Wait though, I will look tonight, but I think the front bezels on the vents can be detached from the main housing and swapped. I'll let you know.


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

Here are some night shots with everything lit up. I'm sorry for the blurriness.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jbcc said:


> I will PM you later tonight with the part #'s. It was a little expensive and a pain to do the vents and all the trim rings on the door handles, but completely worth it to me since I am incredibly OCD. FYI - the door handle rings really do make a big difference in balancing out all the added chrome on the dash.


Interesting about the door handles....very subtle, but never noticed that

How much were those parts?
Part numbers?


If you're so OCD....just wondering....how come you haven't added the chrome window & mirror switches?
That was one of the first things I ordered....the stock switches look so cheap


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I think these would look good in your car...


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

jbcc said:


> The chrome is not as bad as you think. It grows on you. Wait though, I will look tonight, but I think the front bezels on the vents can be detached from the main housing and swapped. I'll let you know.


Updates?


Sent using Tapatalk, so please excuse any spelling or grammatical errors.


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

jbcc said:


> Chrome-shui.


:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JHolmes said:


> Updates?
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk, so please excuse any spelling or grammatical errors.


The fronts should easily be swappable

The adjustment knob stays with the vent frame itself & the front grilles are just a front piece that snaps onto the frame

So if you want the illuminated part, but don't like/want the chrome surround on it.....you could just swap your stock (all black) fronts onto the illuminated vent frame

And I'd be interested in the chrome front pieces if you don't want them  :thumbup:


----------



## arkijak (Jun 15, 2010)

:thumbup:
looks great!
how difficult was the install?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

arkijak said:


> :thumbup:
> looks great!
> how difficult was the install?


Replacing the vents is uber easy....pop them out & pop them in

Wiring up the illuminated dial is the trickier part


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry to resurrect this old thread, but I'm considering doing this mod. I'm just curious as to how the connection for power is made. Did you guys tap into the power from the dimmer switch? Would anyone be able to take a photo of the connection?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Sorry to resurrect this old thread, but I'm considering doing this mod. I'm just curious as to how the connection for power is made. Did you guys tap into the power from the dimmer switch? Would anyone be able to take a photo of the connection?


I'm about to do this mod myself, coming back from a business trip so all the parts should be there today. I'll look up the atual wiring diagrams and let you know where the factory connections should be made rather than a hack / slash job. Should be pretty straight forward.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

usaf-lt-g said:


> I'm about to do this mod myself, coming back from a business trip so all the parts should be there today. I'll look up the atual wiring diagrams and let you know where the factory connections should be made rather than a hack / slash job. Should be pretty straight forward.


Thanks, I appreciate your help.


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

I am planning to do this retrofit after christmas. I got my vents from bold-sports.com (best price on interner for $120) i also used their x-mas coupon so it end up costing me $110. I am planning to make wireharness myself as it's super easy and cheap compare to repair wires from stealer

Parts:
vents from bold-sports.com $110 (uses x-mas coupons found on the website)
22 awg cables from radioshack $9
Cloth Tape $5 -ebay
Pins 12 cents each from mouser.com
Total ~$130  not bad

I dont have a vw shop manual with me right now but if i remember correctly if your car was manufactured after november 2010 then you will use connector B in ccem highest number pin (i believe 54)
CC's made before 2010 hook it up to 12pin connector in ccem pin 12.

Or i think easiest way (i will do this myself). Just find connector behind your dash that has bunch of GREY wires connected to it. If you see empty pin put it there. This is simple because VW uses GREY wires for illumination. 

Or the simplest way , just find grey wire and splice your vent wire there. ALL grey wires behind your dash are illumination wires going to switches, buttons etc...

Your vens have only 2 pins (they are labeled) pin -1 + pin-2 ground
pin 1- connect it to any of options described above
pin 2- is ground just find ground somewhere and ground it or look for ground points behind your dash (Thats where you see all brown wires coming together)


I didnt do it yet but i am 99% sure this is correct. I will report with any "surprises" after i actually do it


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

mtomaska said:


> I am planning to do this retrofit after christmas. I got my vents from bold-sports.com (best price on interner for $120) i also used their x-mas coupon so it end up costing me $110. I am planning to make wireharness myself as it's super easy and cheap compare to repair wires from stealer
> 
> Parts:
> vents from bold-sports.com $110 (uses x-mas coupons found on the website)
> ...


Yep Here ya go:










Looks like if you really wantd to get "snazzy" you can wire it up to Pin 9 of a 12 Pin connector which then goes to pin 51 of a 52 pin connector in J519.

Or as you said... find a gray wire and a brown wire, and splice in for your power and ground. Pretty simple stuff.


----------



## A18_RYU (Nov 9, 2006)

love this little touch, can't believe how little it cost too. 

With regards to the centre vents, is it a case of get the headunit out and then put your arm in and push it out from behind?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

A18_RYU said:


> love this little touch, can't believe how little it cost too.
> 
> With regards to the centre vents, is it a case of get the headunit out and then put your arm in and push it out from behind?


Nope. If you have a trim tool or something that won't scratch the dash, you just slide it under the vent and pop it out.

Yeah I said it!


----------



## JettaKevin (Aug 5, 2010)

I have the Wire Harness, i just need to know were to put the two wires too. thanks!!!!


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

JettaKevin said:


> I have the Wire Harness, i just need to know were to put the two wires too. thanks!!!!


Read this thread couple posts up...
The guy posted with nice diagram 
You can go either oem style
Or just tap wires onto headlight switch


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

i tapped the dimmer switch. so they dim. any ground will do.. hook the red wire to the dimmer switch, and the black to a chassis ground.

We are looking for a solid gray wire, and a brown wire with a black stripe.

Connect the red to the gray, and the black to the brown/black.


----------



## passatfan2006 (May 17, 2006)

mtomaska said:


> Parts:
> vents from bold-sports.com $110 (uses x-mas coupons found on the website)
> 22 awg cables from radioshack $9
> Cloth Tape $5 -ebay
> Pins 12 cents each from mouser.com


What Pins did you order from mouser? Any Part#.

Thanks


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

akipal said:


> Read this thread couple posts up...
> The guy posted with nice diagram
> You can go either oem style
> Or just tap wires onto headlight switch


For further clarification.... those vehicles which are manufactured through October 2010 (Manufactured, not your actual year of the car model, but it's actual manufacturerd date) then the dimmer switch access is done through here:










So your Power (gray wire) would connect to Pin 12 of connector G as shown here. Your Ground, can go to any "brown wire".... there's a million of em you'll see while you're under there. Any of them will work.


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

passatfan2006 said:


> What Pins did you order from mouser? Any Part#.
> 
> Thanks


I got it from this thread (thanks to that person  )

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Dimming-Motorized-Exterior-Mirrors-to-your-CC

You need the following repair kits, OR their corresponding TYCO terminals instead:

3x - 000 979 009 E - (6x if just the terminal) 963715-1 (TYCO) - this is used in several places

1x - 000 979 017 E - ??? I have no idea ??? - These are the pins I constructed above, the male part of the mirror harness

1x - 000 979 018 E - (2x if just the terminal) 963715-1 (TYCO) - This is the female part of the mirror harness 

1x - 000 979 020 E - (2x if just the terminal) 964275-2 (TYCO) - This is for the A-Pillar

1x - 000 979 025 E - (2x if just the terminal) 1241377-1 (TYCO) I think.... I had to look this one up using some measurements and the tyco site http://www.te.com and I think this is the corresponding connector. ???


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

mtomaska said:


> I got it from this thread (thanks to that person  )
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Dimming-Motorized-Exterior-Mirrors-to-your-CC
> 
> ...


This was me again... lol.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

edit... All set.


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

mtomaska said:


> 1x - 000 979 025 E - (2x if just the terminal) 1241377-1 (TYCO) I think.... I had to look this one up using some measurements and the tyco site http://www.te.com and I think this is the corresponding connector. ???


Did this end up being the correct Tyco part number? VW wants $17 for one set of this stupid repair wire. Feel like buying 200 of the connectors and flooding the market with knock offs!


----------

